# Guantuo bms software



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you have the bms that has a display which shows voltage, current, remainig capacity, best and worst cells voltage and highest temperature?

It is set-up by the display, just press menu - set - passwort is 31766 - then you can set up battery and temperature sensor amount, set alarms and so on.

Here is the documentation:
http://3xe-electric-cars.com/images/BMS/BMS-GTBMS005A-MC16-3xE-electric-cars.pdf 

If http://3xe-electric-cars.com/images/BMS/BMS-GTBMS005A-MC16-3xE-electric-cars.pdfIfyou have any more questions you can ask me, we use the same.
But it as old, we dont use it in our new vehicles because it hast no balancing function and the cable-tree is really strange for installation...


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Sourcefinder,

Thanks for the help. I do have the same model that you used to use and have navigated the touch screen to set parameters. 

On page 19 of the manual under 2.5 "using method of disk" it describes installing software and using the usb port on the bms head to download data history. I would like to check the data being sent to the charger CAN.

Did you ever get a cd with the units?

Do you still have parts for the Guantuo bms?


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,

I did never connect the PC and have no software.

Are you sure your charger communicates via CAN?

As far as I know, it is just a few signals that come from the bms.

Take the black-computer from the bms.
There is the flat connector which is for the collecting modules and also for the signal for the charger.
Attached you find the plan.

If you want your charger to shut down, the signal for high voltage musst 
be closed. Comparing the flat connector and the plan shows you which colour (which cables) the signals are.

I can try to order some parts if you are interested.

Please send me a pm. - From where are you?

Best Regards,
Hermann


----------



## nasps (May 25, 2015)

I've managed to get all the parameters as Sourcefinder said.
The problem is that everytime I power-up the system I "loose" the Temperature enable bit (reboot -> '0'), and I have no temperature reading. Even when I pass it to '1' still no reading. Pretty strange that all the 3 voltage modules I have would be damaged, no?

Any thoughts?


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Nasps,

Check the right address settings on the modules, maybe you have a collision because of two modules have the same address?

I have changed the bms.
The Guantuo BMS has no balancing function, so you will damage your cells very easy.

I suggest you buy a bms that works...

If you need some parts of the guantuo-bms, I have them still in my workshop... 

Best Regards
Hermann


----------



## nasps (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Sourcefinder.

Indeed the BMS seems rather "limited" but it was the one that came with the car. Considering the ratio cost/effective and your experience what BMS would you suggest?

Regards


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if the CAN function has to be used if the BMS is CAN enabled? On my Guantuo BMS there is a CAN connection port and a port labeled charger. I would like to use a simple relay to turn the charger off at high voltage. I have a couple of Guantuo BMS units and would like to use one for an electric sailboat that I'm ready to switch to lithium after 7 years with AGM's. the charger works fine but is not setup with CAN. The batteries I have are 40ah Sky Energy and I will be using 48 of them so the BMS cost gets up there. 

Thanks


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is a photo of the ports on the side of the Guantuo.


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Just have a look on the pdf attached to my first posting.

It show the pins of the flat connector on the right side of your bms.

Some of the cables work a switch - closed or opened when high voltage appears or when low voltage appears.

You just have to find the right cables to drive a small relais that switches charger on and off.

@nasps: I think the features of a bms are always depending on the amount of cells. The more cells you use the more important is a well working bms.

I use in most cases the elektromotus bms, but also used the i.d.e bms or the orion bms or the gunatuo bms (which is out-of-date because no balancing function).


----------



## nasps (May 25, 2015)

My Guantuo BMS is really a "bad thing"...I really need to get other BMS...
In the mean time, does anyone know how is the Charger port pinout configuration?
Pretty sure that it has some output control that would allow it to plug off the Charger (ZIVAN NG3).


----------

